# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  ADN-ja, sekreti nga vijnë shqiptarët

## fegi

Vetëm bluza e bardhë e pedagogut dhe syzet optike të detyrojnë të besosh se njeriu përballë nuk është sportist. Edhe pse sporti është hoby i tij, Profesor Doktor Ilia Mikerezi, tenton t´i “driblojë” deri në momentin e fundit kërkesës për të folur për punën e tij shkencore. Më pas pranon të flasë për punën e tij shumëvjeçare, e bërë e njohur mes dhjetra e dhjetra publikimeve vetëm dhe me bashkëautorë në shtypin e specializuar shkencor, por pothuaj e panjohur për publikun shqiptar. Javën e shkuar ai ishte ftuar për të dhënë një leksion nga Instituti i Studimeve Politike, auditoriumi Eqrem Çabej. Një grup i “ngushtë fanatikësh” të shkencës dhe filozofisë, që ngjante dhe ngjan i panatyrshëm në rrëmujën e Tiranës ndoqën shpjegimet e profesor doktor Mikerezit, ku ai për herë të parë foli jashtë godinës së fakultetit të shkencave ku jep mësim, për rezultatet e studimeve të tij shumëvjeçare. 

Profesor Mikerezi
Ilia Mikerezi është gjenetist dhe i specializuar në një fushë edhe më të ngushtë të kësaj disipline, në studimin e ndryshimeve gjenetike të popullatave. Dhe për herë të parë ka bërë një studim të tillë edhe për Shqipërinë, një nga vendet e fundit në Evropë, që nuk ka pasur një hartë të tillë që do të dëshmonte se nga vijnë shqiptarët, me cilët popuj kanë më shumë lidhje të tilla e me cilët ndryshojnë më shumë. 
Biseda me të është e vështirë sepse puna e tij është e lidhur me dhjetra e qindra terma shkencorë, të cilët nuk kanë asnjë përkthim tjetër alternativ më të kuptueshëm për fjalorin e publikut të gjerë. Rezultat i kërkimeve të tij në gati dy dekada, të realizuara me mënyra të ndryshme kanë nxjerrë përfundime që priteshin logjikisht dhe kanë provuar pikërisht logjikën se ngjashmëria gjenetike e popujve ka tendencë të shtrihet në linjat normale të kontakteve të tyre gjeografike. Fillimisht një studim i nisur në mënyrë pothuaj empirike dhe më pas, edhe një kampion i mjaftueshëm prej 200 shqiptarësh, i klasifikon ata gjenetikisht si “kushurinj” me zonën e Anadollit dhe atë të Lindjes së Mesme. Ngjashmëri hasen me popullsinë greke e turke, si dhe me ato pjesë të Evropës Qëndrore e Lindore, duke përjashtuar skajet e kontinentit evropian. Jemi të ngjashëm me gjermanët, francezët, austriakët apo italianët, por ndryshojmë me britanikët apo spanjollët. Kjo për sa i përket lidhjeve të shqiptarëve me kombësitë e huaja, por edhe brenda për brenda Shqipërisë, ka një tjetër hartë tashmë që tregon lidhjet më të dukshme dhe ndryshimet mes krahinavetë vendit: një grupim i tillë e nxjerr Shkodrën, Peshkopinë e Kukësin të veçuar dhe afërsi mes banorëve të pellgut Tiranë – Durrës – Elbasan dhe Berat – Korçë. 
“Në studimet gjenetike disa shekuj janë fare pak, ne flasim për periudha që shkojnë deri në disa dhjetra mijëra vjet”, thotë profesor Mikerezi. Eshtë në vështirësi për të shpjeguar thjesht parimet kryesore të gjenetikës, por është po kaq e ëvshtirë të kuptohet. 
Sipas profesor Mikerezit, studimet gjenetike janë një nga mënyrat më të rëndësishme të përcaktimit të prejardhjes së njeriut e për të mbërritur deri në fëmijërinë e tij. Ai pohon se tashmë është gjerësisht e panjohur se fillesat e qënies njerëzore nisin në Afrikë dhe u pasuan me emigrimin në dy drejtime kryesore, atë drejt Evropës dhe atë drejt Azisë. “Gjenetika provon se jemi të gjithë krejt të ngjashëm dhe kemi një trung të njëjtë. Ndryshimet mes racave dhe kombësive të ndryshme vihen re për shkak të seleksionit, kushteve natyrore dhe në përshtatjen në tipare që s´janë të rëndësishëm”, thotë profesor Mikerezi. Ai nënvizon se shkenca, për të krijuar këtë hartë të popullsisë së botës, përdor distancën gjenetike të popullsive, atë gjuhësore dhe kulturore. 

Studimi në Shqipëri
“E kam nisur këtë punë që në fillim të viteve 90´. Për shkak të çmimit shumë të lartë që kishte studimi gjenetik, fillimisht përdorëm metodën e krahasimit të mbiemrave. Po kështu, deri më atëherë ishte bërë dhe një studim tjetër për grupet e gjakut dhe frekuencën e shfaqjes së tyre në popullsinë shqiptare. Kurse dhjetë vjet më pas, për herë të parë u morrën 200 kampione nga individë nga e gjithë Shqipëria të cilët afruan të njëjtin rezultat”, thotë Profesor Mikerezi. Sipas tij, popullsia me tendencë për ngjashmëri gjenetike mes krahinave të vendit, përcaktonte se Shkodra, Peshkopia e Kukësi, ishin më të veçuara dhe Tirana – Durrësi – Elbasani dhe Berati e Korça kishin ngjashmëri më të theksuar me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërsa, krahasuar me popullsinë e botës, kjo ngjashmëri vihej re me zonën e Anadollit dhe atë të Lindjes së Mesme, si dhe me pjesë të Evropës Qëndrore dhe atë Lindore, duke përjashtuar skajet e saj. Profesori shpjegon se një rezultat i tillë ishte logjik sepse ndikohej dhe nga lidhjet e vijëzuara gjeografike. “Ne kemi ngjashmëri me grekët e turqit, por shumë ndryshime me popullsitë sllave”. 
Kampionët e marrë në Shqipëri u dërguan në një nga laboratorët më modernë në Evropë, në Estoni dhe sipas tyre u provua që popullsia shqiptare ishte e pasur me profile gjenetike të tipit U dhe H që janë profile tipike të popullsive evropiane. 

Rëndësia e studimit
“Këto harta kanë një vlerë të jashtëzakonshme njohëse pikërisht sepse shpjegojnë historinë e qenies njerëzore që nga fëmijëria e tij. Tregojnë dhe dëshmojnë se të gjithë ne vijmë nga një trung i përbashkët, nga një “nënë” e vetme që fillimisht ka jetuar në Afrikë dhe më pas emigroi në gjithë botën. Kjo na bën nga pak kushurinj me njëri-tjetrin”, thotë Profesor Mikerezi. Shqipëria kishte munguar në këtë hartë dhe tashmë, falë edhe studimit të tij, mund të ketë një shans më shumë përgjigja për pyetjen: nga vijnë shqiptarët, me kë ngjajnë më shumë.nga gazeta Mapo

----------


## DeuS

> Ndërsa, krahasuar me popullsinë e botës, kjo ngjashmëri vihej re me zonën e Anadollit dhe atë të Lindjes së Mesme..


S'do as men as kalem! Merr nja 10 iraniane e turq dhe 10 shqiptare, e pastaj spot the difference..




> “Ne kemi ngjashmëri me grekët e turqit, por shumë ndryshime me popullsitë sllave”.


Mos more! ..ky qenka zbulim. :P

----------


## broken_smile

Ku eshte publikuar ky studim? emri i revistes shkencore?

----------


## SKRAPARI

te flasesh per rracat eshte e ndaluar qe pas luftes se dyte boterore. hitleri deshi ti bente keto gjera.
bota eshte e perzier aq shume saqe shkencetaret nuk mund te nxjerin dot asnje lloj rezultati.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Këto harta kanë një vlerë të jashtëzakonshme njohëse pikërisht sepse shpjegojnë historinë e qenies njerëzore që nga fëmijëria e tij. Tregojnë dhe dëshmojnë se të gjithë ne vijmë nga një trung i përbashkët, nga një nënë e vetme që fillimisht ka jetuar në Afrikë dhe më pas emigroi në gjithë botën. Kjo na bën nga pak kushurinj me njëri-tjetrin...


 :buzeqeshje: 

kjo eshte me e rendesishmja edhe pse e njohur prej kohesh...

----------

